# Tips on Selling an Old PC



## Mavirick (Jul 5, 2005)

I just recently replaced by first home-made PC, and was hoping to make a few bucks off the old one, as I have no need for it anymore. I stripped it of drives, but the old mobo, RAM, pcu, and graphics card were way outdated by my new PC, so theyr still intact inside the case. My question is does anyone know of some online hardware p2p buying/selling community [or should I go typical-American and turn to ebay], and how much could I look to get for the machine. It's only a year and a half old.

SPECS:
ASUS mobo, built in 6-channel audio. no PCI-E or SATA
AMD Athlon 2800+(not positive, will check) Processor
Winfast 6600GT Graphics w/ 128MB
1 GB RAM (2x256MB SDRAM, 1x512MB UKNOWN RAM)

Any advice?

Thanks,
Mav

P.S. there's also the original PCU that came with the case and should be adequate for most add-ons someone would make to an old PC like this. and the case has a window and blue-lighted fan, if that raises price at all..


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

I would try ebay. There are also the local shopper newspapers but you'd have to buy an ad for that.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

give it away. too much stuff around for $500 nowdays with more capability than the age of what you have, that's probably why you upgraded.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You'll probably be lucky to get $200 for it...


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

Lie....there is a guy named Geyser here (whose name is Guy by the way) in any event he sells used cars so he can teach you how to make a pile of.........look like candy.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I'll give ya $50 for it and pay the shipping!


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

$51


----------



## Mavirick (Jul 5, 2005)

looks like we got ourselves a regular auction 

but actually i was lookin for a little more. i got a local friend who said hed fork out $100 for it if i couldnt find any other deals. thanks for the advice tho


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Mavirick said:


> looks like we got ourselves a regular auction
> 
> but actually i was lookin for a little more. i got a local friend who said hed fork out $100 for it if i couldnt find any other deals. thanks for the advice tho


101.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

gbrumb said:


> Lie....there is a guy named Geyser here (whose name is Guy by the way) in any event he sells used cars so he can teach you how to make a pile of.........look like candy.


Could but it would cost more than it would be worth in this case, unless of course we spruce the PC up a bit.


----------



## Mavirick (Jul 5, 2005)

Guyzer said:


> Could but it would cost more than it would be worth in this case, unless of course we spruce the PC up a bit.


id thought about maybe throwin in a small HDD and a CD drive, maybe even installin an OS if i thought i could make a little profit off of it. or if thats what i needed to do to sell it. because its really taking up a lot of room what with boxes and such


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Mavirick said:


> id thought about maybe throwin in a small HDD and a CD drive, maybe even installin an OS if i thought i could make a little profit off of it. or if thats what i needed to do to sell it. because its really taking up a lot of room what with boxes and such


Even I can't sell a car that doesn't have an engine in it.


----------



## Mavirick (Jul 5, 2005)

Guyzer said:


> Even I can't sell a car that doesn't have an engine in it.


what if your appealing to a group of car experts who enjoy tinkering with their own engine?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Well I guess there are a few of those types around but rare as hens teeth. An object is always easier to sell if it's complete. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Mavirick said:


> id thought about maybe throwin in a small HDD and a CD drive, maybe even installin an OS if i thought i could make a little profit off of it. or if thats what i needed to do to sell it. because its really taking up a lot of room what with boxes and such


As mentioned, there are regularly deals for $400-500 for machines with equal specifications and they include things like hard disks, Windows, DVD-RW drives, and flat panel monitors. You simply have something that isn't worth all that much.


----------



## Mavirick (Jul 5, 2005)

oh well i know i wasn't going to get as much as that for it. but i was hoping $150-200.


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

$100 is probably your best bet... i was in the same situation and sold it for that to a friend - it was even a complete system.. (but man was it a POS)..


----------



## ljbirns (Mar 16, 2006)

I have an Apple II E. What is that worth /

Lew


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

almost as much as the p3 1.5ghz computer i was talking about....

saw it on ebay for ~$50


----------

